# Videos > Instructional Videos >  Wilderness First Aid Kit

## IA Woodsman

This is the kit I carry 90% of the time when I am in the woods. It is simple and does not have a lot fancy stuff in it. I do carry Mastisol because it works so well. But no quick clot, Sam splints, or any other high dollar items. Anyway here is a short video.

----------


## Rick

That was a very good review and a nice kit. I am confused on one item.  You said you don't carry QuikClot but you do have a tourniquet. So I  assume you feel there is some potential need to deal with arterial  bleed. Using a tourniquet long term not only shuts down the bleeder but  also all other arteries and veins as well as the lymphatic system. Once a  tourniquet that has been on for some time is removed there is a severe  systemic inflammatory response that occurs that not only can damage  organs but result in death. In addition, utilizing a tourniquet high on  the thigh is very difficult and not always effective. I've read industry  numbers that tourniquets applied at the top of the leg fail 33% of the  time. 

http://www.gohandh.com/category/tourniquets/tk-4l/

If you carry a hemostatic agent like QuikClot or Celox then you have the  ability to utilize the tourniquet to stop blood flow, add the  hemostatic agent, bandage then release the tourniquet. You've stopped  the arterial bleed and restored circulation throughout the limb. You  would also reduce or eliminate compression injuries to underlying skin,  muscle and nerves that can be caused by long term use of the tourniquet.  

I would suggest you revisit your decision on a hemostatic agent to be  used in conjunction with the tourniquet. I think you'll accomplish what  you intend to without the negative impacts that a tourniquet can cause  when used alone. You'll also have a fall back if you find the need to  use a tourniquet in the groin area but find it is not effective in  stopping the blood flow. You'll be able to use the hemostatic agent by  itself. 

Google Problem with Tourniquets if you want to read more. Just some thoughts to consider.

----------


## finallyME

That kit looks like the exact size of mine.  I have been looking for a good case, and that looks good.  Is it maxpedia?

----------


## IA Woodsman

> That was a very good review and a nice kit. I am confused on one item.  You said you don't carry QuikClot but you do have a tourniquet. So I  assume you feel there is some potential need to deal with arterial  bleed. Using a tourniquet long term not only shuts down the bleeder but  also all other arteries and veins as well as the lymphatic system. Once a  tourniquet that has been on for some time is removed there is a severe  systemic inflammatory response that occurs that not only can damage  organs but result in death. In addition, utilizing a tourniquet high on  the thigh is very difficult and not always effective. I've read industry  numbers that tourniquets applied at the top of the leg fail 33% of the  time. 
> 
> http://www.gohandh.com/category/tourniquets/tk-4l/
> 
> If you carry a hemostatic agent like QuikClot or Celox then you have the  ability to utilize the tourniquet to stop blood flow, add the  hemostatic agent, bandage then release the tourniquet. You've stopped  the arterial bleed and restored circulation throughout the limb. You  would also reduce or eliminate compression injuries to underlying skin,  muscle and nerves that can be caused by long term use of the tourniquet.  
> 
> I would suggest you revisit your decision on a hemostatic agent to be  used in conjunction with the tourniquet. I think you'll accomplish what  you intend to without the negative impacts that a tourniquet can cause  when used alone. You'll also have a fall back if you find the need to  use a tourniquet in the groin area but find it is not effective in  stopping the blood flow. You'll be able to use the hemostatic agent by  itself. 
> 
> Google Problem with Tourniquets if you want to read more. Just some thoughts to consider.


Rick, I will explain why I made the choices in this kit. First off personal experience. I have been a Paramedic for 15 years. I have only seen a handful of injuries that have needed more than direct pressure to stop the bleeding. Those injuries were usually penetrating injuries to the heart or other solid organ. The info that is coming back from the conflicts our military is in are making the EMS protocols in my area change when it comes to tourniquets. Our protocols are governed by ER and Trauma surgeons. There word is good enough for me. I have also discussed Quick Clot with other MD's. I have been told by then that they prefer a tourniquet to Quick Clot. I am no doctor, just a lowly firemedic. I hope that explains why I made the choices in my kit.

----------


## IA Woodsman

> That kit looks like the exact size of mine.  I have been looking for a good case, and that looks good.  Is it maxpedia?


Yes sir it is a Maxpedition

----------


## Rick

I'm not saying you're wrong. I think it is a well thought out kit. Most of us will never encounter an arterial bleed in our lifetime unless we hold an occupation such as yours. But it does happen. I'm only offering up some thoughts for consideration. 

Can I ask a favor? In your next in-service, if you can, bring up the long term use of a tourniquet such as one might encounter in a wilderness setting and see what the instructor/doctor has to say?  I can envision someone waiting hours or overnight to be rescued under the right conditions. I think it would be of benefit to everyone here. 

I don't have the answer and I'm not a medical professional. I just try to read everything I can find to self educate and we know that is not always right.

----------


## Justin Case

Amputation,,,,  would be a good reason for a tourniquet,,  like if a bear rips your foot off or something,,,,  jmho  :Smile:    Nice Video IA  :Smile:

----------


## welderguy

Good video, thanks for Sharing that.

----------


## Rick

Yeah, but it would be a bear trying to get it on and fight the bear at the same time. You'd wind up with Beary Beary. (I slay myself).

----------


## IA Woodsman

> I'm not saying you're wrong. I think it is a well thought out kit. Most of us will never encounter an arterial bleed in our lifetime unless we hold an occupation such as yours. But it does happen. I'm only offering up some thoughts for consideration. 
> 
> Can I ask a favor? In your next in-service, if you can, bring up the long term use of a tourniquet such as one might encounter in a wilderness setting and see what the instructor/doctor has to say?  I can envision someone waiting hours or overnight to be rescued under the right conditions. I think it would be of benefit to everyone here. 
> 
> I don't have the answer and I'm not a medical professional. I just try to read everything I can find to self educate and we know that is not always right.


I am with you brother I did not think you were saying I was wrong. I was just trying to give you the reasoning behind my kit. I will ask ansk an MD next time I talk to one about the long term effect of both Quick Clot and a tourniquet.

----------


## Rick

I meant to comment on the pouch, too (I just went back and watched it again). I think the rip away feature has to be one of the best designs to come down the pike in a long time. You can have it securely mounted to your pack and still have it off it seconds so you can use it. Cool Beans.

----------


## IA Woodsman

Rick, I have an update. I have talked to an MD recently. I was not aware Quickclot had changed formulas. I was operating off old info that the exothermic reaction from the 1st generation Quickclot was causing big problems down the road. as far as tourniquets go he said he has personally used then for over an hour with no problems. He is also going to do more research on the subject. Hope that helps a few folks. It has made me reconsider Quickclot.

----------


## Rick

Good deal. The new stuff is packed in a sponge so not only have they eliminated the problems caused by heat, they have it made so it stays where it's put. Combat proven stuff. 

I like the 1 hour window, too. That's actually longer than I had thought it would be. It could even be longer I guess since that was his personal experience. Thanks! Much appreciated.

----------

